# New Lipo Chassis For The Scalpel



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

The people asked and we listened. Brown Engineering is bring out an new chassis. it will take 60mmx37mmx15mm packs with a hold down bar and hardware. We also will have a optional 73mmx37mmx15mm hold down bar that can be purchased. 
Please go to the website to see our new line of foam tires in the following compounds for front:white, blue, black, pink, purple, grey, xx purple,xx pink, pearl white, purple/orange, xx pink/orange,they will be trued and glued at 1.225 dia.
The rears will have the following compounds: white, grey, pink, pearl white, xx pink, trued and glued at 1.250 dia.

Brown Engineering
www.browneng.org
:wave:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hmmm could you put lipos on a v2 buds chassis


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

anything is possible.


----------

